# any idea onkyo 3008 #of eq bands



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

My denon 2808 has a 9 band eq with xt. One of my buddies has a Integra and that has a 15 band eq. So what is the 3008?? I was thinking of upgrading for the xt32. thanks rich


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you checked the on-line owner’s manual?

Wayne


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

pietsch288 said:


> My denon 2808 has a 9 band eq with xt. One of my buddies has a Integra and that has a 15 band eq. So what is the 3008?? I was thinking of upgrading for the xt32. thanks rich


Audyssey is completely different from the user-adjustable EQ. You can only use one or the other (obviously most preferable is Audyssey) - so if you're thinking of upgrading for the xt32 it's irrelevent how many bands the EQ is.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

zero the hero said:


> Audyssey is completely different from the user-adjustable EQ. You can only use one or the other (obviously most preferable is Audyssey) - so if you're thinking of upgrading for the xt32 it's irrelevent how many bands the EQ is.


This is correct.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

So my assumption that a receiver with more bands of eq does a better job with audyssey, is wrong. Does the new xt32 do more with the speakers (I know it does more with the sub) than xt?? I ask because I'm interested less about the sub and more about the speakers. I feel like audyssey makes my klipsch's a little brite, I like it better with audyssey on than off, but I assume that they pick a target goal (some kind of eq curve) and I was wander if they have tweeked it a little. One of my friends called audyssey a while back because he was also having trouble and the rep told him that audyssey has trouble with super efficient speakers. I'm trying to figure out if its worth switching from my denon 2808 to the Onkyo TX-NR3008. thanks rich


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

xt32 has 32x the resolution of regular xt: http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multeq.html#multeq-solutions

The problem with super efficient speakers is in the implementation of audyssey into AVRs. Audyssey sets the speaker level so that at 0db gain on your AVR, 75db are produced at the listening position. If an AVR only allows 12db of trim, yet a super efficient speaker mated with a high power amp in a small room produced 88db with no trim, Audyssey is going to be 1db off, throwing off their Dynamix EQ and possibly speaker level matching, depending on your other speakers.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

So what does this mean in real world..... I can see that it is more powerfull but how powerfull does it need to be?? If xt is fixing most of the big problems now....how much more does it need to do before your splitting hairs??
xt32...... satalites 512x ---- subwooder 512x
xt...... satalites 16x--- subwoofer 128x

I feel like (in the eqing process) as xt is correcting my speakers it flattens out a few peaks but also boosts the higher end a little bit. Kind of like if you had a 8DB peak @ 32hz and a 5DB dip @25 you would drop the 32hz 8DB and boost the 25HZ ever so slight 2-3DB to get it flat.

Should I assume that xt32 is going to sound completely diff than the xt, or will it be so close that I won't tell the diff.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

wow, the Integra had 15 bands??? Interesting, I just posted about my EQ within my Yamaha and its 7 band GEQ. OP, I think its a valid question and have thought the same. My next rec purchase will be an Onkyo so this is very interesting. I so dig the Audyssey!!! I do love my YPAO to but always wonder...what if...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> So what does this mean in real world..... I can see that it is more powerfull but how powerfull does it need to be?? If xt is fixing most of the big problems now....how much more does it need to do before your splitting hairs??
> xt32...... satalites 512x ---- subwooder 512x
> xt...... satalites 16x--- subwoofer 128x
> 
> ...


The goal of Audyssey is to give you flat response from 20-20k. The system that it uses is far more complex than slapping a 15 band graphic EQ on each channel. Think of it as a 512 band Parametric EQ averaged over multiple listening positions, and even that is over simplification.

In the real world, this means that, if your goal is flat/accurate response, Audyssey XT32 will get you as close as possible. If you prefer a "personal taste" response with peaks and nulls at certain frequencies, Audyssey is not for you.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The eq implemented by Audyssey is a PEQ, not a GEQ. A graphic equalizer is fairly basic compared to a parametric eq. A GEQ has pre set frequency centers that you cant really do anything with other than adjust the boost or trim. The PEQ filters used by devices like Audyssey have adjustable frequency centers (to allow them to be targeted at the exact centre of frequency problems) and they have a variable Q as well, which in simple terms means how wide the area they effect is.

A GEQ is really only a basic way to adjust to taste, and the chances are it wont target your in room problems exactly, meaning Audyssey is by far the better tool for sorting out room induced issues.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

eugovector said:


> The goal of Audyssey is to give you flat response from 20-20k. Why doe's my 2808 have 4 options....... I can choose between the following.
> 1. audyssey
> 2. audyssey bypass L/R
> 3. audyssey flat
> ...


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I almost forgot it does give me one more option
5. manual

When I use manual, I can carbon copy audyssey flat and then adjust the 9 band eq.....when I copy "flat" the receiver has allready adjusted the eq bands to acheive a flat sound......that is why I thought audyssey was using the eq....and if that were true it would be better to have more bands.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not all AVR implementations have the different curve options. My 706, for instance, only offers Audyssey Curve. Here's an explanation of the differences and why the "flat" curve may not be the most flat: http://ask.audyssey.com/entries/94162-multeq-target-curves


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Kinda looks like I should be using flat...... considering I have a "small" "treated" room 23x15.6x9.6, or experimenting around with it anyway....I also can "base curve copy" audyssey flat into manual mode and then mess with the eq and bass ect from there. thanks for the info......rich


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can also use REW to measure RT60 in your higher frequencies to see which one measures better.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't even remember the last time I tried flat and don't remember why I didn't like it......because it is much much much better than what I was using. I'm astonished at how much clearer everything is and I can actually use the bass and treble adjustments so I can keep the horns in my mains under control (I leave the bass alone and -6 on the treble, this allows me to turn the volume up closer to ref level without reaching for the remote during action scenes because it is a much warmer sound). thanks for the help next time I'm in OR I owe you a drink. LOL

I seriously doubt that the onkyo could sound any better which makes me even more nervous about "upgrading".


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> I can't even remember the last time I tried flat and don't remember why I didn't like it......because it is much much much better than what I was using. I'm astonished at how much clearer everything is and I can actually use the bass and treble adjustments so I can keep the horns in my mains under control (I leave the bass alone and -6 on the treble, this allows me to turn the volume up closer to ref level without reaching for the remote during action scenes because it is a much warmer sound). thanks for the help next time I'm in OR I owe you a drink. LOL
> 
> I seriously doubt that the onkyo could sound any better which makes me even more nervous about "upgrading".


Have you tried turning on the THX Re-EQ setting? Should help with an edgy high-end: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-eq&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Doesn't have it.....that would 1 reason to buy the onkyo.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Does the "THX Re-EQ setting" do all the channels or is it just the mains. Last night I was playing around a little switching between my center (rc-7) and one of my rf-7's and I perfer the rf-7. I noticed that It isn't my mains that are getting loud it seems like the center is not as smooth or detailed as the rf-7. So it looks like I have another project  but I have to spend more money


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Should be all channels.


----------

